# which new fork for a 2019 levo



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

The comp alloy version i have came with a revelation rc fork (150 travel charger 2 damper). I had the opportunity to ride a tazer which has the fox factory 36 and that was a dream suspension in comparison. of course the tazer had bigger tires but the way it absorbed bumps was so composed and smooth. The revelation RC feels like there is vibration after every bump. It also feels harsher when properly set to 25% sag. If I dropped the pressure to 30% sag, it seems I blow through the travel.

So now I am thinking of going fox but then I read about the new lyric ultimate, the new manitou mezzer pro, the DT SWISS and of course the DVO. I also read about the need for servicing these forks annually and that the mezzer is really easy to service by the user but the fox needs to be sent out. 

I would set the travel to 160 but I am not aggressive rider and most of the trails I ride in the northeast are flowy with roots and some big rocks. With the revelation i feel like i am in a VW, on the fox, i felt like i was on a cadillac .The fox gave me the confidence to roll over bigger stuff, the revelation has me nervous. Anyone have a similar experience with their levo?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

bwana said:


> The comp alloy version i have came with a revelation rc fork (150 travel charger 2 damper). I had the opportunity to ride a tazer which has the fox factory 36 and that was a dream suspension in comparison. of course the tazer had bigger tires but the way it absorbed bumps was so composed and smooth. The revelation RC feels like there is vibration after every bump. It also feels harsher when properly set to 25% sag. If I dropped the pressure to 30% sag, it seems I blow through the travel.
> 
> So now I am thinking of going fox but then I read about the new lyric ultimate, the new manitou mezzer pro, the DT SWISS and of course the DVO. I also read about the need for servicing these forks annually and that the mezzer is really easy to service by the user but the fox needs to be sent out.
> 
> I would set the travel to 160 but I am not aggressive rider and most of the trails I ride in the northeast are flowy with roots and some big rocks. With the revelation i feel like i am in a VW, on the fox, i felt like i was on a cadillac .The fox gave me the confidence to roll over bigger stuff, the revelation has me nervous. Anyone have a similar experience with their levo?


I don't have a Levo, but I know you can't go wrong with: Mezzer maybe the new top dog from what I'm seeing around here, F36 and Lyric. Which ever one you get, would be a nice upgrade to what you got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

If you like that fork, I have one for sale. New take off from my Tazer. I change to a Fox 36 Float 170'. PM if you are interested.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive got a new Pike take off from a 2019 Levo Expert. Pm me.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Suspension is like tires. You can ride the same set of tires on one bike at the wrong pressure, hate them, and then ride them on another bike at the proper pressure and love them. Suspension is set up wrong at the factory for 90% of the people who buy a bike, you really need to dial it in for yourself. Your weight, your riding style, your bike and your terrain. There are certainly differences between different brands and models, but they all are very capable these days. You could likely tune yours to work well. That's where I'd start anyway before throwing money at another fork not tuned for you. 

Post in the suspension forum for the geeks there to help you out.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I went with a DVO and couldn’t be happier. I know how to tune so easy peasy. I have tried 160 and not liked it.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

160mm lyrik upgrade on my Levo Expert, its awesome-I put a 275 plus rear wheel as well, and riding it in the HIGH bb setting.


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

Gutch said:


> I went with a DVO and couldn't be happier. I know how to tune so easy peasy. I have tried 160 and not liked it.


Which travel did you select?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

150


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

Gutch said:


> 150


That's interesting. How did the additional 1 cm travel change your experience? Most people who go to 160 also flip the chip to raise the BB and restore geo. Did u flip yours?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, I ride mine in high. I don’t prefer my bikes that raked out. Just personal preference where I ride.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Which DVO fork did you chose, Gutch? I'm considering a different fork for my Levo as well.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

DVO Diamond. Jensen has a closeout in anodized brown which is a discontinued item. Called DVO and they told me identical to this years. The OTT function is awesome, not to mention their customer support.


----------

